# comal river



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

anyone have any pointers for fishing the comal. i am going this weekend and looking to wet a hook. please advise lures or bait i am a salty guy no weno at fresh stuff


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

The Comal will be wall to wall humans on inner tubes. 

Try below the old mill dam on the Guadalupe just below where the Comal meets the Guadalupe and just upstream from the RV park on the Guadalupe at I-35.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Are you taking a kayak or bank fishing? If you are in a yak and or even a tube, early in the morning is the way to go! above the tube shoot is a very good place. But with all the rain that they have gotten from Dolly, the water may be a bit higher and moving faster. Small white rooster tails, bettle spins, and tiny crank baits have always worked well for me thrown up against the bank or rock ledges.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Smallest size floating rapalas and an ultralight spinning rod with 4 Lb. test and you'll be catching fish all day long, just don't expect anything huge!

Used to fish the comal around landa park/resort when I was a child and just slaughtered the spots, goggleyes, and bream on the rig I stated above.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I am with Settleman...*

I used to know a gal with a place on the Blanco. She said there were fish in it, but no one could catch them. I wasn't prepared on first trip, but on second trip took ultrlight, and after experimenting with various lures...found out everything in the little river liked the littlest Rapala they make...silver with a greenish or blueish top. Even caught a nice sized catfish on it!! LOL A lot of fun being able to see the fish chasing it in the crystal clear water.

Later
R3F


----------

